# can and will cats eat rabbit pellets?



## babydumpling25 (Oct 9, 2006)

I have 4 kittens about 2 1/2 month old there mom is dead and I have rabbit pellets for a rabbit and I was wondering if they could eat them? Dont want to waste the pellets.


----------



## Jeanette (Jul 29, 2008)

It would not be good for them.
There systems are made to have more meat than grass/vegetation and rabbit pellets are mostly alfalfa and grain.
If you are not going to get another rabbit I would suggest donating the rabbit pellets to the local animal shelter or putting them in your compost pile. Either way they would be of benefit.

Jeanette
Always Learning!


----------



## babydumpling25 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Kitten food is definitely in order. They should do fine weaned at 2 1/2 months.


----------

